# Chocolate????



## bear1889 (Sep 29, 2015)

I am no baker by any stretch of the imagination, but I have a hair to make some brownies. I am looking for unsweetened and semi- sweet chocolate. I want some chocolate that's very good.....any recs would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Roger (Sep 29, 2015)

I love chocolate. Barry have a great selection of quality single origin (the one from Venezuela is particularly delicious) and specific blends. They are a very big name in the industry, with a lot of choice. 

http://www.cacao-barry.com/en-OC/chocolate-couverture-cocoa/overview?switch=Y


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 29, 2015)

I only use Valhrona chocolate. It's the best.


----------



## apathetic (Sep 30, 2015)

I have tried Valhrona, found it to be very good. But what makes it the best?
Not contradicting you, but just curious to hear your thoughts


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 30, 2015)

The 66% that I use most often has subtle notes of fruits or berries that I just can't seem to find in other brands. Just a personal preference I suppose.


----------



## apathetic (Sep 30, 2015)

Haven't tried that one yet, will get it, thanks!

Any ideas on how to use the Dulcey blond?


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 30, 2015)

I don't have that one but their caramelia is nice for making ice creams with. Maybe the same could be said of the blonde?


----------



## apathetic (Sep 30, 2015)

Will give that a shot, should work really well now that I think of it


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm very fond of Lindt's darker chocolates. Different ones for different purposes though. Their 75% is very nice for snacking and strawberries. I've never cooked with it though. The 85% is also very good for snacking, I think it might be a bit too bitter for baked goods though.


----------



## James (Oct 1, 2015)

Big fan of callebaut intense dark in baked goods. In terms of just eating, callebaut milk chocolate :sofa:


----------



## Miles (Oct 1, 2015)

ThEoRy said:


> I only use Valhrona chocolate. It's the best.



I'm a big fan of Valhrona as well. El Rey is also one of my faves if I can't get the Valhrona.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 1, 2015)

I made some brownies awhile back where I subbed foie for most(?) of the butter. Came out fecking excellent if I do say so myself. cant recall what I used for choco so I guess I'm de-railing a bit here...


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 1, 2015)

You will be using the unsweetened chocolate to make the semi sweet chocolate more bitter. Why not just use bitter sweet chocolate? Here is a good workhorse bittersweet to look into. If it is too cloying for your recipe add a little cocoa powder. 

http://www.parisgourmet.com/PG_Prod...ure_Bittersweet_Noel_Royale_64_5kg_Cacao_Noel


----------



## panda (Oct 1, 2015)

similar to what chuck just linked, i always use this one https://www.gourmetfoodstore.com/ca...64-percent-cacao-extra-bitter-guayaquil-13365
i don't even like chocolate but do enjoy that particular one (balanced smooth savory bitter), sometimes eat them plain as a snack.
not sure if it's worth it for home use unless you are an absolute chocolate junkie or don't mind the cost.


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 1, 2015)

felchin or valhrona manjari


----------



## Mangelwurzel (Oct 1, 2015)

Pierre Herme highly recommends Valrhona chocolate so that's a pretty good endorsement!


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 1, 2015)

Mangelwurzel said:


> Pierre Herme highly recommends Valrhona chocolate so that's a pretty good endorsement!



But not as good as one made by ThEoRy. :thumbsup:


----------



## rami_m (May 1, 2016)

To our Aussie members, where can I get some Valrhona in Sydney. I need quite a bit so Simon Johnson is not ideal. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Von blewitt (May 1, 2016)

rami_m said:


> To our Aussie members, where can I get some Valrhona in Sydney. I need quite a bit so Simon Johnson is not ideal. Any other suggestions?


Simon Johnson is the Australian importer, so they should be your best bet. If you can't get large quantities through the retail stores try Chefs Warehouse in Albion St Surry Hills, if you have no luck let me know and i can put you in touch with my SJ rep.


----------



## rami_m (May 1, 2016)

Von blewitt said:


> Simon Johnson is the Australian importer, so they should be your best bet. If you can't get large quantities through the retail stores try Chefs Warehouse in Albion St Surry Hills, if you have no luck let me know and i can put you in touch with my SJ rep.



Thanks mate. The website says $11 for 70 grams. I would need about ten times that. Maybe I should look for alternatives.


----------



## Von blewitt (May 1, 2016)

I pay $40 ish per/KG in 2.5kg bags


----------



## rami_m (May 1, 2016)

Maybe I will ask in store then. I currently use the Aldi brand chocolates and I would like to use something a little better.


----------

